# "CYC/Kestrel DAS6-Pro" or "G220V2" or "Krauss DB-5800-S"?



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

*"CYC/Kestrel DAS6-Pro" or "G220V2" or "Krauss DB-5800-S"?*

Hi all,

After an exhausting full detaling my brand new black Nissan Teana (my avatar) with my arms :wall: and Meguiar's staffs last month, I'm going to buy a DA for next time :thumb:

I'm in Germany but unfortunately dont know German, so can't follow German's reviews about these tools (just a little via google.translate  )

by surfing in CYC and other forums, i wind up with these tools:

1- *Kestrel/CYC DAS6 Pro *(*130 *€ including delivery)
2- *Krauss DB-5800-S* ( *133 *€ including delivery)
3- *Meg's G220V2 *(*181 *€ including delivery)










*Questions:*
*1-* Dose the *cruse control* of G220V2 worth for 50 Euro? how were the feedback of users so far? I can afford M220V2 too, but just want to know which one is better?

*2-* from *vibration *viewpoint, how these three products are classified by users in reality?

*2-* Most Germans use *Krauss *as it's the German brand. Is there any differences between Krauss DB-5800S and *CYC or Kestrel DAS6-Pro* more than cable length and 50 watt motor power?

*3-* I want to go with CG Hex pads for my Meg's staffs (Ult. Compound, SwirlX, Ult. Polish, ColorX, A12 Cleaner/wax *paste*, M26 *paste*, Ult. Wax *paste*). there is no problem with *Green or White 5.5"* pads and *liquid *polish/waxes, but how should i apply *paste *waxes on *Black Finishing pad 5.5"*? should i go for 4" for waxing?

i appreciate your kind advices in advance


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi mate, i have the das pro. Apart from the noise at the top speeds, it has been worth its weight in gold. I can't comment on the others, but i haven't regretted for a second getting the das pro. Touch wood so far it has been perfect. ( for me )


----------



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

Thx,
Did you ever have *bugging* problem of DAS-6 Pro with soft and ultra-soft pads that Dave has announced as follow in this post?? especially in low speeds?



Dave KG said:


> *Cruise Control*
> 
> One of the big aces up the G220's sleeve is the cruise control feature that aims to keep the pad rotating regardless of the pressure applied. This feature showed itself useful when testing a soft polishing pad from the DRC1000 range. *The Kestral bogged down under little pressure:*
> 
> ...





Dave KG said:


> If I had to choose one, I would probably for for the DAS-6 Pro but the soft pad issues would always be in the back of my mind... the videos demonstrate the reasons I never recommend soft finishing pads such as the 3M ones with a DA as they can bog down to a much greater extent than stiffer ones. The G220 Cruise Control helps to overcome this, but it is still not an ideal situation.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I tend not to add so much pressure as to get ''bogging down'' issues. Most of the time the weight of the machine will suffice.


----------



## scoutfai (Jan 3, 2014)

a6l3i, 
May I know at the end of the day which machine has you chosen? 
And the reason behind.


----------

